# My mam just tried to buy a freeview box in Argos but was refused .......



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

as she didnt have proof of her TV license wth her !!!!!! :wtf

anyone know anything about this.... iv bought one before with no hassle


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Its someone who doesnt know procedure... lol

You have to give your name and address when buying a tv or anythin like that etc


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

You do? since when? lol Iv bought loads of TV's and never given any details or been stopped


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes i bought a TV for the shop a few months ago and recieved a letter from the TV licensing people saying Tesco sold you a telly now get a TV licence!! Its only used for DVDs so i dont need one


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah when i got my tv they made me fill out a form, same for freeview box


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea the staff member has made a mistake as regards to procedure. you are supposed to ask to give details when buying televisions not freeview devices however.

If she buys one from argos website they won't ask, or even if she bought off another member of staff,

Past few times ive bought tv's i've had to give details - then recieved a letter from the tv licensing dept... i use my tv for pc and gaming though so didnt need one.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> Yes i bought a TV for the shop a few months ago and recieved a letter from the TV licensing people saying Tesco sold you a telly now get a TV licence!! Its only used for DVDs so i dont need one


I thought it did mind. I don't watch tv either, and two years ago I looked into the licensing thing and I was told that as long as you have a television-receiving device (even if a computer) that you have to have a license. I assumed it was because maybe they couldn't prove I wasn't watching TV, so I had to pay it regardless.

Did I misread this? If so, I'm getting a tv, I really just care about DVDs and playing xbox (before I sold it, that is)


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah you have to have a licence even just for computer/games/films etc

Yet another ****in con if you ask me


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Not if it's just used for DVDs you don't I phoned them and asked they confirmed it but sent someone to the shop to check there was no aerial. In the back to recieve tv the tv license man was happy enough it was not being used to watch tv only DVDs and left you pay a license for the BBC airways so if ur not recieving them you don't have to pay for them


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> Not if it's just used for DVDs you don't I phoned them and asked they confirmed it but sent someone to the shop to check there was no aerial. In the back to recieve tv the tv license man was happy enough it was not being used to watch tv only DVDs and left you pay a license for the BBC airways so if ur not recieving them you don't have to pay for them


So do we have to let them know we have a TV regardless, for 'their' peace of mind?

If we don't have to pay for something we don't use, then I'm going to consider getting a tv again.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

callam_nffc said:


> Yeah you have to have a licence even just for computer/games/films etc
> 
> Yet another ****in con if you ask me


Wrong.... you only have to pay for the tv license if you are recieving the tv signal, this means if the aerial cable is connected to the television in question... this cable then runs to a functional tv aerial.

A videogames console cannot do this, although pc's can technically recieve signals you have to purchase a external device that allows this, and the tv licensee dept have to proove you have this device.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Wrong.... you only have to pay for the tv license if you are recieving the tv signal, this means if the aerial cable is connected to the television in question... this cable then runs to a functional tv aerial.
> 
> A videogames console cannot do this, although pc's can technically recieve signals you have to purchase a external device that allows this, and the tv licensee dept have to proove you have this device.


Spot on mate, also if your channels are not tuned in then thats proof you do not use tv and therefore do not need a license.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

eek.. was wrong then, sorry lol

what about my ps3 with bbc eye player on it?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

The bbc iplayer does not fall into the tv license as you can view the iplayer without a television/usb aerial scanner and so on.. basically it streams through the internet, not a tv signal.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

ahh cool

either way i still think the tv licence is a ****in scam lol


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> ahh cool
> 
> either way i still think the tv licence is a ****in scam lol


100% agree, originally we pay this so the BBC does not have adverts. But seriously, who the f**k watches BBC anymore!

Biggest con going, right next to global warming


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> If we don't have to pay for something we don't use, then I'm going to consider getting a tv again.


British TV sucks ass, so hard.

My "TV" viewing consists of downloaded American shows a few hours after they're aired over there. They have so much good shit on their TV.

And what the hell do we have to flaunt? Eastenders? I just watched today's episode since my sisters were watching it, and from what I gather, some teenager had sex with some fat-ass woman who gave birth to her child...or some such thing.

Britain, the heart of sophistication in Europe!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> And what the hell do we have to flaunt? Eastenders? I just watched today's episode since my sisters were watching it, and from what I gather, some teenager had sex with some fat-ass woman who gave birth to her child...or some such thing.
> 
> Britain, the heart of sophistication in Europe!


How about The Office? A thousand times funnier than the american version - their Office makes me zzzzZzzZzzzZZzz but as a gen rule I too am a fan of american tv.

They're... entertaining. And dayum are those pictures way more colourful than the british TV :thumb

I don't follow Weastender, never watched Skins or that soap popular with the hip kids, forgot the name.

Coronaiton St? umm no. Well whatevs, I don't watch it regardless.

...still getting a tv screen though 

-----

PS. We have public TV in Portugal. Two channels too (equivalent to BBC1 and BBC 2), and we don't pay a dime.

On the other hand, everytime you go to the hospital/health centre, you have to pay an admin fee of something like Â£3 and you book an 'aprox. time" ie just because they told you to be there at 11am doesn't mean the GP wil see you at 11am; you show up at 11 and wait for your turn without knowing how long it'll take, even if that means sitting there like a retard for two hours.(when osmeone says they're going to the doctor, you KNOW they'll have the morning/afternoon slot all taken).

The US has great tv but have to get a morgage everytime they get sick.

No place on earth is perfect I guess.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Huw this is because your mam is a suspect! :laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> How about The Office? A thousand times funnier than the american version


This much is true.



Kunoichi said:


> The US has great tv but have to get a morgage everytime they get sick.


Unless they're insured. Which, in my honest opinion, is the way to go. Though my experience with the NHS hasn't been horrible, it's taken a long time and has not been without it's problems. I would much rather pay for the service and get everything done on my terms. I'm not dissing the free health care, I'm just saying that if I'm paying taxes that, proportionally, cost me more than it would do for health insurance, then I do expect a certain level of service in return.

But I digress.

Creating a new TV shows topic nao~


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Razorstorm said:


> But seriously, who the f**k watches BBC anymore!


Quite alot of people, millions for shows such as stricly dancing...

Not my cup of protein shake but it gets viewers - and this is the issue, the bbc is a public service yet with out tv license money throw it away by trying to compete with the commercial channels that broadcast entertainment shows.

The bbc should be a public broadcast, offering educational tv shows, political debate, and only this... leave the shows such as strictly come dancing and top gear for channels such as c5 and itv1.

The bbc news website is 10/10 though, probably the best british website online for me, serious.


----------

